
A Theme Parks Scam Called ‘Fast Track’ - oferzelig
http://fullstack.info/a-theme-parks-scam-called-fast-track/
======
chrisbennet
What is so wrong about paying more to go to the head of the line? Surely, no
one would have an issue with wealthy people jumping the line at the hospital
emergency room right? /s

------
tamana
Wow that's a nutty article. People get better value products by paying more.
This includes access to scarce resources. This is not complicated economics,
this supply and demand 102. Disney World is not a socialist utopia.

~~~
oferzelig
Better value for paying more is fine. What's not fine is that other people
_suffer_ \- that is, wait more - due to the greediness of the parks. You pay
some amount for a park ticket and you come with a set of expectations and
assumptions. One of them is that you're going to wait in long queues for the
most wanted rides, as everyone else is going to wait. You don't assume that
some people will pay extra and make your queue even longer. It's not even
mentioned when you purchase the tickets.

~~~
icodestuff
Kinda seems like it is mentioned. I can't believe they wouldn't try to upsell
you to the that.

~~~
oferzelig
See for yourself, just as an example: [https://themeparks.com.au/box-
office/holiday-tickets.aspx](https://themeparks.com.au/box-office/holiday-
tickets.aspx)

------
nikolay
I haven't thought about this your way, but now I understand your valid points.
Coming from a country with a high level of corruption, yes, this is bribery.

